# flipper (σε φλιπεράκι) και arcade



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Πώς τα λέμε αυτά που χειριζόμαστε με τα κουμπιά απέξω και χτυπάμε την μπίλια; Ρακέτες; Θυμάμαι καλά ή με μπερδεύουν τα διάφορα ηλεκτρονικά που κυκλοφορούν στην πιάτσα;

Και με την ευκαιρία. Ποιος είναι ο τρέχων όρος για την απόδοση των arcade με τα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 1, 2012)

Ντοκ, στο νέτι βλέπω ρακέτες ή πτερύγια. Τα arcade μόνο arcade τα έχω δει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

Μερσί, Όλι.

Τα ιντερνετικά, τα είδα κι εγώ (το πτερύγιο, πολύ clinical μου φαίνεται :)). Για τα arcade συγκέντρωσα επίσης (κατά χρονολογική σειρά και σε ποικίλα επίπεδα ακυρότητας και ρέτζιστερ) τα: σφαιριστήριο, μπιλιαρδάδικο, φλιπεράδικο ηλεκτρονικάδικο, μπιμπλικάδικο.

Όταν έχεις όμως την περιγραφή ενός πιτσιρικά στο Αμέρικα της δεκ. του 1990, που πηγαίνει σε ένα arcade για να παίξει video games, κάπως δεν μου κολλάνε όλα αυτά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τα arcade συγκέντρωσα επίσης (κατά χρονολογική σειρά και σε ποικίλα επίπεδα ακυρότητας και ρέτζιστερ) τα: σφαιριστήριο, μπιλιαρδάδικο, φλιπεράδικο ηλεκτρονικάδικο, μπιμπλικάδικο.
> 
> Όταν έχεις όμως την περιγραφή ενός πιτσιρικά στο Αμέρικα της δεκ. του 1990, που πηγαίνει σε ένα arcade για να παίξει video games, κάπως δεν μου κολλάνε όλα αυτά.



Ααα! Σόρυ, βρε Ντοκ, νόμισα ότι εννοούσες τα ίδια τα ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια. Τώρα κατάλαβα ότι εννοείς το μαγαζί. Μμμ...Έχεις δίκιο, το σφαιριστήριο και το μπιλιαρδάδικο πολύ ελληνικά και μάλλον πασέ (το πρώτο δε σίγουρα) μου ακούγονται. Εγώ πιτσιρίκα τα ήξερα ουφάδικα. Στα 80s ήταν αρκετά διαδεδομένο, τώρα όμως δεν ξέρω αν θα το καταλάβαιναν τα πιτσιρίκια. Εμ, έχουν εκλείψει κιόλας, και μένουν μόνο τα ίντερνετ καφέ (μπλιαχ).


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Yπάρχουν ακόμα ιντερνετ καφέ;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 2, 2012)

Ά, όλα κι όλα! Θαρρώ πως το "σφαιριστήριο" αποτελεί διαχρονική αξία. ;) Ζήτημα οπτικής γωνίας είναι. Ο θαμώνας των μαγαζιών αυτών ποτέ δεν θα τα αποκαλέσει έτσι, όπως και ποτέ, μάλλον, δεν τα αποκαλούσε με αυτήν την ονομασία. Ο εξωτερικός παρατηρητής, όμως. μια χαρά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο (ειδικά κιόλας αν θέλει να δώσει μια κάπως περιφρονητική χροιά στον λόγο του). Αν, βέβαια, μιλά ο ίδιος ο θαμώνας, εμένα ΟΚ μου φαίνεται το φλιπεράδικο (επικουρικώς, και το ουφάδικο). Η, διαφορετικά, εντελώς χαλαρά κι έτσι, "μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά (παιχνίδια)".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Yπάρχουν ακόμα ιντερνετ καφέ;



Χεχε, ζουν και βασιλεύουν!


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Χεχε, ζουν και βασιλεύουν!


Τι να πω, όλι, όσα ήξερα έκλεισαν λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης. Διάβαζα κι αλλού ότι το μοντέλο αυτό δεν έχει πλέον περαση...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 2, 2012)

εμείς τα λέγαμε _ηλεκτρονικά _ή _αυτόματα_. Η έννοια συμπεριελάμβανε και το κατάστημα


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Καλά, σίγουρα έχουν κλείσει αρκετά, αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα παντού, σε κάθε γειτονιά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> εμείς τα λέγαμε _ηλεκτρονικά _ή _αυτόματα_. Η έννοια συμπεριελάμβανε και το κατάστημα


Ηλεκτρονικά («πάμε στα ηλεκτρονικά») πράγματι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

_Ηλεκτρονικά_, προσυπογράφω (πήγε στα ηλεκτρονικά). Απέναντι από το σπίτι μου είχαμε τέτοιο μαγαζί, που ήταν ταυτόχρονα και σύνδεσμος ΠΑΟΚ. Μετά έγινε Ίντερνετ Καφέ και μετά καφέ-μπαρ, ενώ το Ίντερνετ πλέον το έχει δωρεάν.

Το _ουφάδικο_ είναι όρος της δεκαετίας του '80.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _Ηλεκτρονικά_, προσυπογράφω (πήγε στα ηλετρονικά). Απέναντι από το σπίτι μου είχαμε τέτοιο μαγαζί, που ήταν ταυτόχρονα και σύνδεσμος ΠΑΟΚ. Μετά έγινε Ίντερνετ Καφέ και μετά καφέ-μπαρ, ενώ το Ίντερνετ πλέον το έχει δωρεάν.



Χαχαχα! Ακριβώς τα ίδια, μόνο που ήταν δίπλα απ' το σπίτι και όχι απέναντι, ο σύνδεσμος ήταν του Γαύρου, και σήμερα, ως Ιντερνετ καφέ, το νέτι το χρεώνει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Περίμενε να γίνει καφετέρια, να μην το χρεώνει και να έχεις κι εσύ τσάμπα κλοπι-φάι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Χεχεχε, έετσι! :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2012)

Ώστε δεν λέγονται πια ουφάδικα, όπως τότε στη δεκαετία του '70, ε; Κρίμα. Εμείς, που τα χτίσαμε, έτσι θα τα λέμε πάντως.
(Έτσι λέγονταν ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '70, όχι του '80).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ώστε δεν λέγονται πια ουφάδικα, όπως τότε στη δεκαετία του '70, ε; Κρίμα. Εμείς, που τα χτίσαμε, έτσι θα τα λέμε πάντως.
> (Έτσι λέγονταν ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '70, όχι του '80).


Θα έλεγα, μάλλον 80s. Ουφάδικα χωρίς Space Invaders (1978), Phoenix (1980) --και Pacman (1980); :)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες για τον όρο ηλεκτρονικά και για το ότι ο όρος ουφάδικα έχει εκλείψει. 

Δόκτορα, τα flippers δεν έχουν καθιερωμένη ορολογία στα ελληνικά, θαρρώ. Ιδεολογικά, αυτό μου αρέσει: ο σωστός ο παίκτης τα θεωρεί προεκτάσεις των χεριών του και αρνείται να δημιουργήσει ειδικό όρο. 

Οι ορολογικώς μερακλήδες, ας έχουν υπόψη και αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Περίμενε να γίνει καφετέρια, να μην το χρεώνει και να έχεις κι εσύ τσάμπα κλοπι-φάι.



Εγώ δεν μιλάω για wifi, μιλάω για υπολογιστές του μαγαζιού. Όταν ο τύπος είδε ότι η μόδα των Internet cafe είχε περάσει, σταμάτησε απλά να χρεώνει την χρήση των μηχανημάτων του και το γύρισε σε καφέ-μπαρ. Δωρεάν wifi δεν ξέρω αν έχει.


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2012)

Α, μα εγώ είμαι της εποχής του Τένις (Pong).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

Μα δεν είσαι ο μόνος :), αλλά ουφάδικα ονομάστηκαν μετά τους Space Invaders. Πώς θα μπορούσε πιο πριν;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Α, μα εγώ είμαι της εποχής του Τένις (Pong).



To Pong το πρόλαβα μόνο σε Ατάρι και κονσόλες για την τηλεόραση. Πρώτη φορά μαθαίνω πως υπήρχε και σε έπιπλο παλιότερα. 

(Καιρό έψαχνα μια ευκαιρία να νιώσω -έστω λίγο- νεότερος από διαδικτυακούς συνομιλητές.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

pidyo said:


> (Καιρό έψαχνα μια ευκαιρία να νιώσω -έστω λίγο- νεότερος από διαδικτυακούς συνομιλητές.)


Ε, να αρχίσω να σου γράφω για του Μπούκοβι την ομαδάρα, τότε! Και τον Γιούτσο που μπήκε στο τέρμα με την μπάλα στο στήθος στο 90', σαράντα μέτρα μπροστά μου... :) Ακούς εκεί _Παπαστεριανός_!


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Καλά ρε δόχτορα, στο τέλος θα βγεις και δεινόσαυρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Καλά ρε δόχτορα, στο τέλος θα βγεις και δεινόσαυρος.


Να διορθώσω το ορθογραφικό σου (και να σπεύσω στις λεξιπλασίες): δεινό*γ*αυρος.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 2, 2012)

Επειδή οι προλαλήσαντες με κάλυψαν απολύτως (ακόμα και στο _δεινόγαυρος_ ;) ) το μόνο που μπορώ να συνεισφέρω στο παρόν νήμα είναι αυτό:
All time classic, Pinball Wizard. Elton John, Roger Daltrey, Keith Moon και Pete Townshend. Με άλλα λόγια _Tommy_ από το μακρινό 1975.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα έλεγα, μάλλον 80s. Ουφάδικα χωρίς Space Invaders (1978), Phoenix (1980) --και Pacman (1980); :)


Δόκτωρ, ξεκίνησα την καριέρα μου στα ηλεκτρονικά το 1981, και ποτέ δεν τα πρόλαβα «ουφάδικα». Όταν άκουσα κάποιους παλιότερους (κι όχι συντοπίτες μου, βόρειους) να τα λένε έτσι, φαντάστηκα πως, αν ο όρος υπήρχε και τη δεκαετία του '80, τότε απλώς θα πρόκειται για άλλη μία διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ αθηναϊκού και βόρειου ιδιώματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δόκτωρ, ξεκίνησα την καριέρα μου στα ηλεκτρονικά το 1981, και ποτέ δεν τα πρόλαβα «ουφάδικα». Όταν άκουσα κάποιους παλιότερους (κι όχι συντοπίτες μου, βόρειους) να τα λένε έτσι, φαντάστηκα πως, αν ο όρος υπήρχε και τη δεκαετία του '80, τότε απλώς θα πρόκειται για άλλη μία διαφοροποίηση μεταξύ αθηναϊκού και βόρειου ιδιώματος.



Όχι, ο όρος αυτός δεν νομίζω ότι πολυκυκλοφορούσε στον Βορρά. Μάλιστα εγώ πρώτη φορά τον είδα γραμμένο σε αθηναϊκά περιοδικά. Αν δεν με απατά η απύθμενη μνήμη μου, την λέξη αυτή εκστομίζει ανήλικος νεανίας στο Κόμιξ 158 (2001), στην ιστορία "Το Διαστημικό Τσίρκο" των Σέργιο Αραγονές και Μαρκ Εβάνιερ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 3, 2012)

Όσο υπήρχαν τέτοια μαγαζιά (95; 97;), τα θυμάμαι _ηλεκτρονικά, _έτσι τα έλεγαν και μεγαλύτερα ξαδέρφια που είχαν ζήσει εφηβεία 80ς_. Ουφάδικα_ τα έχω ακούσει μόνο στο Εκμέκ Παγωτό (από τις καλύτερες ελληνικές σειρές ever ΙΜΗΟ).

Pop culture reference (1991 περίπου):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jRUHlDvy7Ts#t=358s


----------

